# Offer Accepted



## Kencigler (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally took the ASA Keelboat course. (Had some bad weather so still have to make up a few hours sailing, but passed the test. Put tyne offer in on the 28' O'Day. Survey and Sea trials are supposed to be Friday. But today when the owner was moving the boat for haul out, he discovered a problem with the diesel heat exchanger. He's having it fixed. (Cracked elbow on the exhaust side?) May not be fixed in time to support Friday. May have to move survey to next week. At least the cracked elbow will be fixed!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!

Engine is probably a Universal (aka Kubota) Diesel.


----------



## Kencigler (Aug 3, 2014)

Engine IS a Universal! Nice call. Is this a common problem with them?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope.

Assuming that the problem is, in fact, the heat exchanger (which is copper/brass/bronze and stainless), and not the exhaust manifold (which is cast iron/steel), I would simply buy a new one from THIS SOURCE.

The Kubota Diesel is a great motor, and spares are readily available (even for the old ones) worldwide.


----------



## Windclimber (Jun 8, 2013)

There are 3 O'Days in my marina, 2 of them are liveaboards, 1 with a diesel heater and an enclosed cockpit. Especially in the winter (here on the Chesapeake), it's the most comfortable and roomy sailboat here. Expect to have guests!


----------

